# Any of you ever fish Kilkenny Fish camp



## declemen (May 18, 2011)

I was wanting to fish some new water and thought about going there to try some trout,reds, flounder, sheepies.I have been there one time but it was a while back and the weather was bad.Anyone like that area?


----------



## Inshore GA (May 18, 2011)

I like Kilkenny, it gives good access to Ossabaw and St Catherines sounds. Pretty close to the Intercoastal Waterway too. They usually have live bait year round. Now they have FL shrimp @ $25 a quart and plenty of mud minnows aka poly-wogs.


----------



## declemen (May 19, 2011)

ok thanks, I will be giving them a try shortly.


----------



## Bryannecker (May 22, 2011)

Ditto, to Capt. Mark AKA Inshore GA, it is an excellent facility with anything needed by the fisherman for sure!!


----------

